
Men and women explore the visual world differently - Libertatea
http://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2012/8981.html
======
adrianhoward
Anybody got access to the original paper?

I'd be interested for how they controlled for this (e.g. they talked about
threat assessment in the OP - is that down to biological gender differences,
or learned behaviour - e.g. would males with builds/experiences that seem to
make them more likely to need to evaluate threat have similar patterns).

The "The study represents the most compelling evidence yet that, despite
occupying the same world, the viewpoints of men and women can, at times, be
very different." line is overstated also. There's been compelling evidence for
some time that male/female visions systems are interestingly different in
places. For example:

* Colour perception - <http://www.journalofvision.org/content/12/1/18.full>

* Peripheral vision - <http://www.citeulike.org/user/neilh/article/1181022>

Not seen anything on the eye tracking front before - but I'm mildly suspicious
of the way it's presented since we already know that eye tracking exhibits
cultural effects (e.g. the F-pattern in left-right-top-down reading cultures).

